# Long time ago



## solar_plasma (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi folks, I hope you're all still fine!


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 14, 2022)

solar_plasma said:


> Hi folks, I hope you're all still fine!


Happy New Year Björn.
Good to see you again.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 14, 2022)

Yea good to see you again bjorn


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 14, 2022)

Nice to see you stopping in Björn.

Dave


----------



## kurtak (Jan 14, 2022)

Bjorn - good to see you stop in my dear & good friend !!!

Kurt


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 14, 2022)

I've learned so much from and together with you and I still use it at work in school in order to explain a little better, a little more precious and doing things a safer and smarter way. This feels still like my second family. And hey, I just learned to make gold wire and I made a new earring to myself from my old 999 scrapped and refined gold.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 14, 2022)

Gold wire


----------



## olalal10 (Jan 28, 2022)

Hi, I'm new here but I'm fine and you?


----------

